# ipa question aboonement ?



## arnowood (4 Décembre 2010)

bonjour a tous ;.. je suis prdu dans les aboneement
idealement j aurai aimé un 3G lais sans engagement comme les cles clfs 3G ou lon achete les credits que quand on en a beoin.. cela existet il ?

payé en fonctionde l co co
eemple si je me sert de la 3G que 2mois par an je ne veu pas payer chaque mois


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2010)

vous auriez pu vous appliquer dans la rédaction. C'est quasi incompréhensible. 

D'après ce que je comprends, en essayant d'interpréter, vous cherchez un abonnement prépayé. Ca dépend de l'offre de l'opérateur. Le mieux, c'est que vous fassiez le tour des opérateurs de votre pays et de leurs offres. Tout ça, va leur site internet.


----------



## arnowood (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et .. merci de votre réponse.
toutes mes excuses pour la rédaction de mon précédent message.

En fait, ce que j'aurai aimé.. c'est avoir un ipad 3G, mais sans abonnement. avec uniquement la possibilité de "charger" des crédits 3G au besoin.
par exemple acheter 2 jours de net 3G si je suis en déplacement.

chez orange et sfr il y a des abonnement sans engagement de durée.
chez bouyges il y a la possibilité de crédité une journée de 3G ou un mois.. mais je n'ai pas bien compris le système.

bref en gros j ai un clé 3G genre mobicarte sur mon mac et j'aurai aimé avoir la même chose sur ipad sans avoir a me lier avec un opérateur pendant 2 ans.. a 30 euros par mois alors que mon utilisation en 3g se limitera a quelques fois par an.


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2010)

arnowood a dit:


> chez bouyges il y a la possibilité de crédité une journée de 3G ou un mois.. mais je n'ai pas bien compris le système.


faut faire un petit effort pour comprendre, parce que j'ai pas lu ce que Bouygues propose, mais il se pourrait que ce soit une carte prépayée. 

J'ai un abonnement où je paie 20 balles par mois, pour 300 Mb. Mais je ne suis pas lié à l'opérateur. Si le mois suivant, je ne veux rien acheter, je n'achète rien. Normalement, la carte dure 1 mois, qu'on ait atteinte les 300 Mb ou pas. Mais j'ai remarqué qu'en éteignant le 3G sur l'iPad quand je ne l'utilise pas, la carte dure plus d'un mois. 

Bref, étudiez encore l'offre Bouygues, ou les offres des autres opérateurs. Le maître mot, c'est carte prépayée.


----------

